# Pain...



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

In the upper abdomen and lower, everytime the baby moves when im sitting and if i try to bend over even just a little bit. It comes and goes so I'm not sure if i should go to the er for this or just wait it out. I know the last time we decided to wait it out when i was having pain around the loin area and lower abdomen it turned out i was having contractions and the fluid levels were low so i could pass this off as nothing but... I keep thinking what if it is something worse? Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this but I wasn't sure where else to post it. Has anyone else ever experienced any pain like this during pregnancy?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

How far along are you?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It could be Braxton hicks or are you in labor? You can call a nurse hotline too or go into urgent care.

Better to be safe then sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm .. 33/34 weeks.... i think.. I know my due date is june 27th.. and can't call anyone... hubby has the phone and he's at work.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

With my second and third child I had Braxton hicks contractions 20 weeks through labor.

If they are constant like 10 minutes or sooner apart without stopping, you might want to go in. Especially 4-3 minutes apart. I'd probably wait though. It's most likely your body preparing for labor.

Is this your first baby? And a big congratulations to you! I love children and have 3 of my own! I wish I had at least one more, but it's too late and my fault.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

It's my third and the pain is in my upper abdomen.. never had these sort of complications with my previous two so not sure if it being in the upper part of the stomach still makes it a contraction?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I'd call and ask a nurse or an on call doctor.

Good luck. I hope your alright!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Right now I'm waiting for my hubby to be able to get a replacement so he can come home and take me to the doc :/


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ty though


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Dean and actually everything was alright except I'm apparently still dehydrated so ... I have to up my fluid intake.


----------

